# Camera lens



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi guys

Do you have any tricks to keeping your camera lens clean. 

Have you tried rainx, anti fog or any other 
products ?

Tried to camera a sewer to a grease trap and it had lots of bellies and camera got real dirty 

Thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do you have any tricks to keeping your camera lens clean.
> 
> ...


Install wiper blade..


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> Hi guys Do you have any tricks to keeping your camera lens clean. Have you tried rainx, anti fog or any other products ? Tried to camera a sewer to a grease trap and it had lots of bellies and camera got real dirty Thanks


Run water while doing it, when you get stuff on the lens push back and forth trying to clean it with the water running through


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RainX? Hmmmm...interesting idea.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Run water while doing it, when you get stuff on the lens push back and forth trying to clean it with the water running through


We usually do the shake trick but with all the negative pitch,grease and standing water in the line it was hard to get any good visual. 

We didn't /couldn't want to add anymore water to the system because we wanted to find bellies and standing water. 


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Tennis ball cut up and taped around it keeps it off the bottom some. And only cold water should be run.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I've tried rainx and other similar products. Works temporarily but the problem is it leaves a slight hazy ring around the lens that will show up on monitor. Not a big deal but drove me crazy for about a week.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use car wax on our lenses and push rods. Seems to help a lot in cast and bends.


----------



## blindangel83 (Mar 7, 2012)

A little off subject but does anybody know who has the best deal to purchase a camera


----------

